# Ls2 engine mods advice wanted.



## Dangoatlover (Sep 4, 2021)

I currently own a 06 ls2 gto. Currently it is completely stock engine. We started to upgrade suspension and breaks. But, I was looking to get some more hp while also keeping daily drivability. I want closer to 400 maybe even 425 rwhp. I am completely lost as to a good combination of bolt-ons. Cam, headers, exhaust, etc. I was wondering if anyone could provide some insight.


----------

